# Saturday staging



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Having fun looking at old pictures and staging some shots. Anyone else have some to add (Ruth)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures 

Dot as a bag baby and a bag lady


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is amazing how they grow.
I love the picture of scruffy baby Ozzy.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That one of the three is then is awesome. Dot got so big.were you expecting her to get that big?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We hoped she'd end up roughly the same size as Kiki... Dot's Dad was a big toy, Kiki's dad was a small mini 
Dot is just taller than Kiki, but at the moment about a kilo lighter.... I think that by the time she is 18 months she will be heavier, I reckon she'll end up 10 kilos.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

All the pics are lovely, will try to sort one or two out soon.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah! Where does the time go??? They are gorgeous but grow too quick!! Great photos also Marzi!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I will have to take some of Cricket!! got to get her into Lady's bed!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie's snuggle sling is way too small now!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just looking at Donna's pics again! It's like a lifetime ago that Ozzy looked that teenie! Absolutely a lifetime but still hard to believe that the time has passed so quick


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Just looking at Donna's pics again! It's like a lifetime ago that Ozzy looked that teenie! Absolutely a lifetime but still hard to believe that the time has passed so quick


Ruth he is so huge I can't get over it.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Ruth he is so huge I can't get over it.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! How big were his parents?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Wow! How big were his parents?


Don't know the height but mom was a 20lb blue merle cocker and dad was a 12lb chocolate mini poodle.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's gorgeous! You're excellent at growing puppies


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Not quite the Sam picture but roughly same place. 
Boycie at eight weeks first day exploring the garden and today 13 months.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Not quite the Sam picture but roughly same place.
> Boycie at eight weeks first day exploring the garden and today 13 months.


Boyce is huge too!!!! And handsome


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Boyce is huge too!!!! And handsome


15 kg last week starting to lose some puppy flab. Vet said he isn't overweight but is just going to be a big dog. He is big and cuddly very amiable everybody's favourite on our walks. He will chase a ball for ages brings it back lays at your feet until you throw it again. Something I haven't taught him he just did it.Poppy will chase it but not fetch it back. Love him to bits and Poppy of course. He is constantly by my side whereas Poppy goes doing her own thing xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love them all, especially chubby little Boycie trying to be a big boy and grown up Maggie bursting out of her sling.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Ruth he is so huge I can't get over it.


Ozzy is a big handsome boy love his colouring xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ozzy looks gorgeous, coat looking really good too. 
better late than never - well it is Saturday (again!)
at 9 weeks, about 10 months and today - I loved that finer shaggy coat so much, never mind he's still my gorgeous boy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't have many of Molly just these two! Before her paws didn't reach the log now they do


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


>


That is unreal!! 

Gorgeous boys!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


>


Ozzy is a big boy! My gosh Donna what did you feed him? You deserve a medal! Great job!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Jake's blurry bottom in that last one


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I love Jake's blurry bottom in that last one


I thought that was Willow.. The pink collar gave it away


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Doh!
I still love the blurry bottom


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I thought that was Willow.. The pink collar gave it away


It's willow


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Doh!
> I still love the blurry bottom


She is always wiggling and wagging.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Ozzy looks gorgeous, coat looking really good too.
> better late than never - well it is Saturday (again!)
> at 9 weeks, about 10 months and today - I loved that finer shaggy coat so much, never mind he's still my gorgeous boy.


Just shown the skating Dudley to billy! "Awesome" he said!!
He now wants to teach Ralph to skateboard!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley will actually put his front feet on it on command, will stay on for a few steps if it happens to roll but not got the hang of actually pushing it! will have to video him for Billy.


----------

